# Unglaublich aber Wahr: Quellcode drucken



## port29 (27. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute ein Projekt abgeschlossen und die Applikation dem Kunden übergeben. Soweit ist noch alles i.O., doch nun meinte der Kunde, ich soll ihm für seine (eigene) "Dokumentation" den Quellcode ausdrucken und zwar mit der Java Formatierung und in Farbe. 

Als ich das gehört habe, habe ich das zunächst für einen schlechten Scherz gehalten. Aber der Kunde möchte tatsächlich den Quellcode ausgedruckt haben. Und wir sprechen hier nicht von einer Applikation, die übers Wochenende entstanden ist. Die Anwendung hat rund 70.000 Codezeilen => gesamt ca. 300.000 Zeilen verteilt auf 170 Dateien. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie ich am einfachsten alles (ca. 1Mio gedruckte Zeilen auf Din A4) ausdrucke? Eclipse will nur die aktuelle Datei drucken.


----------



## Stigma (27. März 2008)

> ich habe heute ein Projekt abgeschlossen und die Applikation dem Kunden übergeben. Soweit ist noch alles i.O., doch nun meinte der Kunde, ich soll ihm für seine (eigene) "Dokumentation" den Quellcode ausdrucken und zwar mit der Java Formatierung und in Farbe.


Das ist normal, Programme wollen dokumentiert und ausgedruckt werden. Im Quellcode kann man ja aus versehen eine Stelle überschreiben und der Fehler tritt erst nach 2Monaten auf. Tja, dann ist das Geheule groß, so hat man aber immer das Original im schrank und muss nur blättern. 


Ich weiß ja nicht wie gut deine Kenntnisse in TeX oder LaTeX sind. Damit ist es möglich dem Programm zusagen welche Klassen oder Ordner importiert werden sollen und auszudrucken. Natürlich sind die Java spezifischen Farben mit inbegriffen sowie Zeilennummerierung und und und ...

Was du dir nur erträumen lassen kannst, geht mit Tex. Mein persönlicher Favorit, 1000mal besser als Wort oder OpenOffice. Es gibt dafür sogar ein Eclipse PlugIn. 

Es bracht keine Systemleistung wie die meisten Programme, und wenn du möchtest erstellt es dir auch eine HP, PDF, und und und ... ! Wie du siechst ist es eine sinnvolle alternative zu dem ganzen Kommerz .


----------



## zeja (27. März 2008)

Du kannst auch mal schauen ob es für dich ausreichend ist eine Dokumentation mit Doxygen zu erstellen. Dort kannst du angeben dass der Sourcecode mit der Dokumentation verlinkt werden soll. Der Sourcecode wird mit Zeilenangaben und Syntax Highlighting dargestellt und kann in verschiedene Formate wie HTML oder LaTeX (mit Option dass dann in ein PDF umzuwandeln) ausgegeben werden.


----------



## port29 (27. März 2008)

Stigma hat gesagt.:


> Das ist normal, Programme wollen dokumentiert und ausgedruckt werden. Im Quellcode kann man ja aus versehen eine Stelle überschreiben und der Fehler tritt erst nach 2Monaten auf. Tja, dann ist das Geheule groß, so hat man aber immer das Original im schrank und muss nur blättern.



Naja, ich arbeite in der Regel auf SVN Basis, hab somit zu jeder Zeit jeden Stand des Programms zur Hand und Backups des Repository liegen auf meinen Servern sowie bereits in ca. 3-4 Facher Ausführung auf DVDs im Tresor. Aber das ist eben Kundenwunsch. 

Naja mit LaTeX habe ich bisher nicht "so" viel gemacht. Eben für die Facharbeit damals in der Schule und Semesterarbeit in der Uni. Aber da ging es hauptsächlich um die Darstellung von Formeln. Ich muss mir dieses LaTeX Plugin für eclipse mal ansehen, vielleicht wird das auch mein neues Lieblingsspielzeug


----------



## zeja (27. März 2008)

Achso doxygen generiert auch ein Makefile, man braucht sich also nicht direkt mit Latex auszukennen um da nen PDF rauszukriegen.


----------



## fjfvo (28. März 2008)

Hallo,

unter linux wäre a2ps ein geschickte Lösung.


----------

